# Refurbished Epson Artisan 1430 Inkjet Printer



## Steverc (May 31, 2015)

Just bought a refurbished Epson Artisan 1430 Inkjet Printer from the Epson Store. Does I need to use cleaning cartridges before installing the sublimation inks ?


----------



## Viper Graphics (Mar 28, 2009)

Steverc said:


> Just bought a refurbished Epson Artisan 1430 Inkjet Printer from the Epson Store. Does I need to use cleaning cartridges before installing the sublimation inks ?


You should ask them before buying it....I posted a reply to your other post with another option that worked for me.


----------



## Sacman (Jan 20, 2014)

I bought a used 1400 that had been sitting unused for several months. I bought two sets of refillables. Filled one with 91% rubbing alcohol and ran multiple head cleanings with them installed. Installed the ink and have had no problems since.


----------



## Steverc (May 31, 2015)

What brand ink are you using ?


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

Steverc said:


> Just bought a refurbished Epson Artisan 1430 Inkjet Printer from the Epson Store. Does I need to use cleaning cartridges before installing the sublimation inks ?


No.

In fact you should test it first with the OEM Epson carts to make sure it is in good working order.

If you install some CISS the carriage lid may not be able to be put back on if you find the printer is bad and needing to go back to Epson. In that case then you "broke" the printer and Epson will likely void your warranty doing a CIS mod.

All Epson desktop printers that are designed to have the carts travel with the print heads do not need the ink purged or cleaned out. 

The print heads hold only a tiny amount of ink and those previous inks are completely displaced out many times over once the printer recognizes your new carts and an automatic head clean is initiated which purges out the previous inks. 

There are no ink lines it this type of Epson design, unlike printers that have the carts stationary and have ink lines leading from the carts to the printhead.

It'a also a good idea to keep OEM carts on hand to use for troubleshooting later if the need arises.

From Sawgrass Artainium setup guide

"Before you install the ArTainium bulk ink system, you should set up the Epson 1400 printer with the Epson supplied inks and driver.
Conduct a nozzle check to make sure that the system is working properly."

_This has been suggested for tens of thousands of Epson desktop printers used for sublimation._ And it doesn't matter the sublimation ink you use either.

Cleaning fluid should be used for _clogging issues_ or if you need to clean out carts or CIS tanks to _change_ the inks in those, not for swapping carts or using a new virgin CIS.


----------



## Steverc (May 31, 2015)

Not planning on using a CISS at first. Thinking about using Cobra's refillable cartridges and ink.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

Steverc said:


> Not planning on using a CISS at first. Thinking about using Cobra's refillable cartridges and ink.


That's how I go.

As I mentioned, it's a good idea to have cleaning carts to actually unclog with when you have clogs, but don't worry about purging your old inks.


----------



## MadeDesigns (Feb 19, 2013)

Steverc said:


> Just bought a refurbished Epson Artisan 1430 Inkjet Printer from the Epson Store. Does I need to use cleaning cartridges before installing the sublimation inks ?



Just an update, I bought a refurb WF 7010 it sat 6 months on self without use and it worked great. The print head did have some color in it before use which leads me to think it could have been ink. The printer was stored properly in a box. When used with CIS it worked and still is. For $100 this thing is like a disposable. Use it as much as you can then toss is and buy a new one. $200 a year is small for a business to keep 1 printer operational every 6 months. I run 5 Epson WF of various models. 

Coming soon - Artisian Dye Sub. 1430


----------

